# Got my first one



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went to Tappan at 5:30 this morning hoping to get into some largemouth. Nothing was biting so I went to a place with some pads and the carp were rolling everywhere. I've been carrying a can of corn around for just this occasion and decided what the heck, I'll give it a shot. I grabbed my catfish poles out of the back of my jeep and threw a couple pieces of corn on a hook, threw it out there and waited. I didn't really think it would work but I had a bite in about ten minutes and reeled him in. 20 inches, didn't get a weight on him but he pulled like a horse. Time to start reading through the carp forum and figure out what the heck I'm doing!








That's a common carp right?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that exalty what i,m doing today. caught lot of buffalo,s out of the ohio river. enjoyed catch,in them. started fishing a lake by my house. man there are cart every where there.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Carp fishin can be a blast..It's just as easy as you said all you need is some small circle hooks can of corn and you're set.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

can,t get the circle hook thing down.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Uh oh. It always starts with a small 6lb carp. Soon enough you'll be looking for 20+ pounders. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Caution Carp fishing is super addictive & the bad part is that it's not as expencive as Musky fishing if you keep your witts about you


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome fellow carper. I wish you the best in your future search for the carp. Just like with any species you will be suprised at how your catch rate improves as your techniques do. Great catch!


----------

